# Round 2 Space:1999 Hawk Model Coming



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Space: 1999 Model Kits: All New Hawk Mk IX | Collector Model


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

The pictures of the prototype look amazing. A huge improvement over the old MPC kit.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Looking forward to this kit!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

SWEEEEEETTTTTTTT..... Dammit, I'll have to buy one..... it's looks really nice.... and I also like the 1/72 'cause I won't have any problems to display it..... and it's gonna be in scale with my Eagles... nice big front windows so we can put some lights in there...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Always good news of course. The Hawk has been dearly desired for some time and I'm glad to see that finally that need is going to be answered.

I do kind of wish for 'breaking' from 'accurate to filming miniature' so that things like landing gear and crew entry could be addressed, but hey. It is what it is. It would be fun if they included some form of carbuncle to glue on the underside of the bow to simulate the flickering bulb of the 'laser' cannon (clearly the keying light was an afterthought to the build else they would have likely wired the weapon pods, right?)

But this. THIS kills me. It does. I quote from the blog: "It has been no hidden fact that we have been considering other scales to use for our line of Space:1999 model kits. Kits in a new smaller scale will allow us to shoot for the same accuracy we always pursue, but let’s us bring kits to market at a lower price point. It allows our tooling consideration to go further. Instead of one big kit every couple of years, we can bring out a series of kits in the same scale just like we do with our line of 1:1000 Star Trek kits. So if 1/48 is too big to keep up the pace, what scale would be acceptable for these ships. This question was recently posed to a Space:1999 facebook group to get the answer straight form the consumer. The overwhelming favorite was 1/72 scale. At this scale an Eagle comes out to about 14 ½” long. Landing at 2 ½” longer than the old MPC kit, that should give us a enough room to work and get plenty of detail."

And it goes on to qualify that they can't do a new-tool Eagle because they just did the 1/48 Cargo Eagle.... WHAT?! OK, OK, never mind. What I wanted to point out about smaller scale means lower pricepoints, reduced tooling costs and on and on... dude I was saying JUST THAT THING way way way back in the original discussion ramping up to the first 1/48 scale Eagle. 

Pardon me while I pound my head against that brick wall over there. 

Hey, Jamie, Round 2. Here's another free bit of wisdom. When you finally, reluctantly, foot-draggingly announce that new tool Eagle in the "NEW! AMAZING!!" scale of 1/72, THIS time make your different pods an accessory set complete in and of itself and not dribbled out as full kit releases, MMkay? And styrene plastic, not overpriced resin. Science pod, cargo pod, boosters, specialty bits like the goofy refueling arm, that stuff. 

I'd love to see that 'disposal area' diorama accessory set reproduced in 1/72. Maybe with added pit covers or something.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

I would prefer 1/48 but I guess I'll take it. Can we expect a Swift and Super Swift in 1/72 as well?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

1/48 is very impressive and makes for a very detailed kit, but 1/72 is easier to buy, build, and display.

I would expect a new tool eagle next, but I hope for the swifts.

If the Hawk sells well, maybe we can get a 1/48 scale. :wink2:


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

If they can build out a great line of 1/72 Space: 1999 kits I'm all for it. I do hope they sell enough Hawks to warrant a 1/48 version; it would be a fantastic companion piece to the Eagle. But it makes sense that you're not going to see a huge line of 1/48 kits due to the expense and display size--I think this is fine as it keeps the Eagle as a unique subject in this scale. Obviously you're never going to see a Superswift or other arcane subjects in 1/48 but if R2 can do a few of these one-offs in 1/72 that would make a wonderful line of kits.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

a Kaldorian ship would also be welcome. 

As would a 1/350 scale Delman Polis Fleewood Gwent.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I wonder how many responders to the survey were thinking 1/72nd scale as applied to the mislabeled MPC 12" Eagle reissue (which is closer to 1/96th) rather than the actual 1/72nd scale of the new line of kits?

I'm glad to see the new Hawk in the works, as well as the (true) 1/72nd scale Eagle that Jamie mentioned.


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm glad R2 is making a Hawk model and I would very much like to get one. However, how big would a 1/72 scale Hawk be, 12" long??? I was hoping for a Hawk model 14-16" long (more in scale to the 22" Eagle). Sixteen 12 is making a Limited Edition 10" Hawk (in scale with their 12" Eagle) so it makes more sense to me to go bigger with 14-16" model. I would also like down the road to have a Swift and an Ultra Probe CM.


----------



## CapnTightpants (Aug 8, 2017)

mach7 said:


> a Kaldorian ship would also be welcome.
> 
> As would a 1/350 scale Delman Polis Fleewood Gwent.


*Delmer Powys Plebus Gwent of the planet Zemo.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Steve H said:


> Hey, Jamie, Round 2. Here's another free bit of wisdom. When you finally, reluctantly, foot-draggingly announce that new tool Eagle in the "NEW! AMAZING!!" scale of 1/72, THIS time make your different pods an accessory set complete in and of itself and not dribbled out as full kit releases, MMkay? And styrene plastic, not overpriced resin. Science pod, cargo pod, boosters, specialty bits like the goofy refueling arm, that stuff.
> 
> I'd love to see that 'disposal area' diorama accessory set reproduced in 1/72. Maybe with added pit covers or something.


Oh yes please Round 2. If you get a 1/72 Eagle out an accessory kit or kits of separate pods rather than whole Eagles kits.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

robn1 said:


> I would prefer 1/48 but I guess I'll take it. Can we expect a Swift and Super Swift in 1/72 as well?





mach7 said:


> a Kaldorian ship would also be welcome.
> 
> As would a 1/350 scale Delman Polis Fleewood Gwent.





CapnTightpants said:


> *Delmer Powys Plebus Gwent of the planet Zemo.


The Ultra Probe from Dragons Domain? [tough to do, because all three scales made have different details. I stalled out on my scratch-build for that reason.]

Martin Bower sure made a lot of great designs on short notice.


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

terryr said:


> The Ultra Probe from Dragons Domain? [tough to do, because all three scales made have different details. I stalled out on my scratch-build for that reason.]
> 
> Martin Bower sure made a lot of great designs on short notice.


I'm not interested in the entire Ultra Probe just the Command Module, either in scale with the 22" Eagle or larger.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

The_Engineer said:


> I'm not interested in the entire Ultra Probe just the Command Module, either in scale with the 22" Eagle or larger.


:surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

SUNGOD said:


> :surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise:


Most people who are interested in an Ultra Probe model are looking at the 'main' section which is the command module. I have seen quite the number of CM builds. There are some who want the whole ship and I have seen some of those builds, however, that comes at a cost. They are larger in size (2.5' or so) and have to be at a reduced scale. I'm only interested in the CM which can be made at a larger scale at 12" or so and be more detailed.

Ultra Probe Lifeboat


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

The_Engineer said:


> Most people who are interested in an Ultra Probe model are looking at the 'main' section which is the command module. I have seen quite the number of CM builds. There are some who want the whole ship and I have seen some of those builds, however, that comes at a cost. They are larger in size (2.5' or so) and have to be at a reduced scale. I'm only interested in the CM which can be made at a larger scale at 12" or so and be more detailed.
> 
> Ultra Probe Lifeboat



From what I've seen most people want the whole ship. A similar ship to the Altares. Might be wrong but I can't imagine them just making the CM.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I want a model of the dragon! :wink2:


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> From what I've seen most people want the whole ship. A similar ship to the Altares. Might be wrong but I can't imagine them just making the CM.


Maybe R2 can do both, a larger scale CM (1/48?) and a smaller scale complete probe (1/72).


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

I did a quick check, Monsters In Motion have a 1/32 scale Ultra Probe CM which is about 9" long. The close up model of the Ultra Probe CM made for Dragon's Domain was 1/24 scale so that would be 12" long which is a good size and in scale with the 44" Eagle. I wouldn't mind having a second one been bigger up to 1/16th scale which would be 18" long (that should be the maximum size). I would love to have a Swift in the same scale as the 22" Eagle.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

The_Engineer said:


> I did a quick check, Monsters In Motion have a 1/32 scale Ultra Probe CM which is about 9" long...


I'd contact them to verify they have the kit in stock before sending them any money. They have a reputation for listing items on their website that they don't have, getting your money, then coming up with any number of excuses for why they haven't filled your order and/or won't issue a refund.


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

Zombie_61 said:


> I'd contact them to verify they have the kit in stock before sending them any money. They have a reputation for listing items on their website that they don't have, getting your money, then coming up with any number of excuses for why they haven't filled your order and/or won't issue a refund.


Never done any business with MIM and I have heard a few bad things about them this just verifies it. That particular item (1/32 Ultra Probe CM) I think is listed as made to order. I'll think I'll pass on it. It would be nice if a reputable company made something like this.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

The_Engineer said:


> Never done any business with MIM and I have heard a few bad things about them this just verifies it. That particular item (1/32 Ultra Probe CM) I think is listed as made to order...


At MiM "made to order" means when they receive enough orders for a particular kit to make it worth their time and trouble to drag out the molds and pour some resin. I can understand that because they're a relatively small organization; I'd be surprised to learn there are ten employees there, including the owner. It might be common practice among people who produce resin kits, I have no idea. But it doesn't mean they'll do that to fill a single order, so a customer could place an order and wait months or even years before MiM receives enough orders to start pouring.


----------



## CapnTightpants (Aug 8, 2017)

Zombie_61 said:


> At MiM "made to order" means when they receive enough orders for a particular kit to make it worth their time and trouble to drag out the molds and pour some resin. I can understand that because they're a relatively small organization; I'd be surprised to learn there are ten employees there, including the owner. It might be common practice among people who produce resin kits, I have no idea. But it doesn't mean they'll do that to fill a single order, so a customer could place an order and wait months or even years before MiM receives enough orders to start pouring.


Is MiM still in that storefront on Bellflower Blvd? Are they casting their kits in that little back room?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Monsters in Motion is in a business park just a few blocks off the 57 freeway at Melrose & Orangethorpe.


----------



## CapnTightpants (Aug 8, 2017)

Trek Ace said:


> Monsters in Motion is in a business park just a few blocks off the 57 freeway at Melrose & Orangethorpe.


So they no longer operate a brick-and-mortar store?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

They're open Wednesdays - Saturdays. Their storefront is in the business park facing Orangethorpe.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

This kit looks gorgeous; I will be getting three of them. Bring on a 1/48 version...


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Lou builds up a test shot:


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok so everybody and the farmer are getting test shots so when do us plebs get our sticky fingers on it ..................lol

cheers
Gordon


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

GordonMitchell said:


> Ok so everybody and the farmer are getting test shots so when do us plebs get our sticky fingers on it ..................lol
> 
> cheers
> Gordon


Latest update says: by the end of June.

Polar Lights Model Kits: Quick update | Collector Model


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Ooooooooo...... End of June? Oooooooooo!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Any idea on price yet? I'd like a few for kitbashing, but not if they're going to be $50.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

John P said:


> Any idea on price yet? I'd like a few for kitbashing, but not if they're going to be $50.


CultTVMan has it on preorder for $27.95


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

GordonMitchell said:


> Ok so everybody and the farmer are getting test shots so when do us plebs get our sticky fingers on it ..................lol
> 
> cheers
> Gordon


Good to their word, they are starting to reach retailers now.



John P said:


> Any idea on price yet? I'd like a few for kitbashing, but not if they're going to be $50.


They are running around $35 shipped on the bay.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

edge10 said:


> They are running around $35 shipped on the bay.


Well, I live inland, so...







:grin2:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

My first one arrived today! Passenger Pod from 22 inch Eagle is there to show size of the kit.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

The runners show a lot of flash for a 21st century kit. But as long as the parts look good, it's fine. 
Nice to have the anti-glare area in front of the windows molded separately.
Have you already decided on TV colors or prototype?


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

electric indigo said:


> The runners show a lot of flash for a 21st century kit. But as long as the parts look good, it's fine.
> Nice to have the anti-glare area in front of the windows molded separately.
> Have you already decided on TV colors or prototype?


I have a second kit so I plan to do both. The flash is really thin and only encroaches on one of the parts for about 3mm, the flash is on the second kit as well. There are also decals for the anti-glare areas but with the part molded separately it will make it really easy to paint.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That's one tight fitting box--but lots of nice reference photos on it.

Seems smaller than I remember but looks more accurate in dimensions after studying the photographs so much. 

Might be a bit difficult to put a pilot and interior in there given the way the halves go together.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Got mine today from Cult. The detail looks great. It looks a bit smaller than the original '75 kit.

I have a couple of the old kits built up, I'll compare them later.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

mach7 said:


> Got mine today from Cult. The detail looks great. It looks a bit smaller than the original '75 kit.
> 
> I have a couple of the old kits built up, I'll compare them later.


I just compared them and they are nearly identical in size.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I picked one up over at Burbank House of Hobbies.
About the same size as the Airfix kit. Better detail overall.
I hope that they do release a 1/48 version in the near future. I also look forward to the release of the new (true) 1/72 scale Eagle when it happens.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Trek Ace said:


> I picked one up over at Burbank House of Hobbies.
> About the same size as the Airfix kit. Better detail overall.
> I hope that they do release a 1/48 version in the near future. I also look forward to the release of the new (true) 1/72 scale Eagle when it happens.


If the hobby shop you speak of is in California then why have the LHS here in Portland Oregon not gotten the Hawk or even the new Defiant yet??? After all both cities are on the west coast.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

irishtrek said:


> If the hobby shop you speak of is in California then why have the LHS here in Portland Oregon not gotten the Hawk or even the new Defiant yet??? After all both cities are on the west coast.


Yes, Burbank's House of Hobbies is in California, about 11-12 miles northwest of downtown Los Angeles. And there could be any number of reasons to explain why your LHS doesn't have the kits you mentioned. Do you know for sure that they've even ordered them?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Burbank didn't have the _Defiant_ yet, though they expect it soon. It will probably show up this week.

I travel up the west coast several times a year. I am often in Portland and Seattle. When there, after my business part of the visit is concluded, I will visit local hobby shops and have found that the Portland market is almost always the last to get new kit releases - often not getting new kits for months after shops in LA and Seattle have them. 

My favorite shops that I would visit in Portland no longer exist. But, there are still a few around that have a decent plastic kit selection. Tammie's Hobbies in Beaverton and Hillsboro Hobbies. There was a Hobby Town, but it either closed or changed location.

In the LA area, I rely mostly on Burbank or Kit Kraft, since they are close. If I feel like a drive, I will visit Pegasus (in Montclair), Brookhurst or Monsters In Motion (in Orange County). Once in a while, I will visit Smith Brothers or Evett's Model Shop (Colby, the owner, passed away a few years ago, and his wife Yvonne was still running it last time I was there - don't know if it is still open - it's been a while).

When in the Seattle area, there is Skyway Model Shop in Skyway, Galaxy Hobby in Lynnwood, and a Hobby Town at Southcenter. There is also a decent Hobby Town out in Redmond that has a good stock of plastic kits with heavy emphasis on Gerry Anderson _Thunderbirds _kits in their sci-fi section. Up in Everett, there is another Hobby Town at the mall, and an older shop (of which the name escapes me) near downtown. Most of the shops in the Seattle area seem to be pretty quick to get new kits, with Skyway being probably being the first, with Galaxy being close behind.

I see more Hobby Lobbys popping up everywhere. There are at least a dozen now in the greater LA area. The Seattle area has close to a half dozen, and I heard that Portland just got it's first one. Be sure to use the 40% off coupon.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Fozzie said:


> I just compared them and they are nearly identical in size.


Thanks for checking that out. :thumbsup:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Here are a few comparison photos of the '70s MPC Hawk kit with the new MPC Hawk kit.





































1st, they are almost exactly the same size.

2nd, the detail on the new kit is very, very nice.

3rd, the detail on the old kit is not bad. The new kit is better, but the '70s kit is pretty good.

The decal sheet looks very good.

There is a lunar module behind the cockpit, and 3.5 on the rear bulkhead.

I haven't started building it yet, but I'm guessing it will build well. There are many small parts that
will have to be removed from the spru very carefully, at a quick glance most of the attach point look 
well thought out.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

TrekAce, the local Hobby Town moved south to a small strip mall at 82nd and King right next door to Office Max.
Where is the Hobby Lobby suppose to be???
I remember Aero Sports as well as Bridge Town, both closed in the past 10 years. I was at Bridge Town on it's final day of business and one of the guys who worked there was actually wearing a suit like he was attending a funeral.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

mach7 said:


> Here are a few comparison photos of the '70s MPC Hawk kit with the new MPC Hawk kit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very thorough comparison--many thanks:thumbsup: Very good observations--I didn't know about the lunar modules.


----------



## CapnTightpants (Aug 8, 2017)

Trek Ace said:


> I picked one up over at Burbank House of Hobbies.
> About the same size as the Airfix kit. Better detail overall.
> I hope that they do release a 1/48 version in the near future. I also look forward to the release of the new (true) 1/72 scale Eagle when it happens.


Glen got them in already? 
Dang!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Went and googled Hobby Lobby after logging off last night and the one here in the Portland area is in the Clackamas Promenade behind the Clackamas Town Center. Also what's this about a 40% off coupon???


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

CapnTightpants said:


> Glen got them in already?
> Dang!



Yes, sir.


I have a habit of often showing up about the time that they are unboxing new kit arrivals - especially _Space:1999_ kits. I know I was the first to buy the Eagle Freighter there last year, and among the first to buy the Nuclear Waste Diorama and the Hawk.


It's funny, I can only remember the storylines of a handful of 1999 episodes (_Breakaway_, _Dragon's Domain_, _Wargames, Earthbound_ and _The Last Sunset_ come to mind) no matter how many times I've seen them. But, I have always loved the amazing spacecraft and set designs, as well as the striking visual fx. I think that the work of Brian Johnson and the rest of the effects crew, as well as the brilliant model work of Martin Bower, was among the best that the industry had produced_. 
_

I'm just so glad that I no longer have to be burdened with narrowing the spine, or hollowing out the cages to replace the "X" frames, or having to scratchbuild the inside cage details, engine plumbing and landing gear supports that the original MPC 12" Eagle kit requires to make it look even remotely close to the studio models. Now, I just have to spend my time sanding seemingly endless seam lines on the spine and cage structures of the 22" kit. 


Irishtrek, 



Hobby Lobby offers 40% off of one normal-priced item per day in the store if you present them the coupon either from your cell phone or printed off of their website. I use it mostly for certain model kits, tools and resin casting materials. Thanks for the new location for the Hobby Town store. I will look for it the next time I am up there.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

irishtrek said:


> Went and googled Hobby Lobby after logging off last night and the one here in the Portland area is in the Clackamas Promenade behind the Clackamas Town Center. Also what's this about a 40% off coupon???


If you are serious, link is at the top right:

https://www.hobbylobby.com/

Pretty much available every week.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Their flyers will often have other hobby specific related dicounts as well, pick one up as you walk in or sign up to get them by mail or email. :cheers2:


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

I agree with the assessment--the old 70s kit was very nice (apart from the 2001 Moonbus and Orion, the Space: 1999 kits were the first to show off the kind of realistic and complex detail that would become common after the release of Star Wars), but the new kit is GORGEOUS. They really went the extra mile here, from the tiny nozzles inside the VTOL rockets to the separate anti-glare panel parts (my one regret about the 22" Eagle is I wish they would have made the anti-glare panels separate there too--I used the decals instead of painting because of that and the decals are quite bubbly). There are details on this kit I never even noticed looking at photos of the original miniature and while it is basically the same size as the 70s kit the proportions right down to the little panels are all much more accurate and elegant. Beautiful kit and I hope they sell a ton of them...definitely plan to do at least two to cover the different paint jobs...


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

I've ordered one last week... should get it sometime next week.... Can't wait to built it.... Several years ago, I had an obsession with 2 kits that I HAD TO HAVE in my stash.... the first one was the Moonbus, then the S:99 Hawk.... I will be an happy sci-fi modeler next week... hehehe.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I had one of the Airfix kits but gave it to a friend when I got the 1:48 Resin Hawk. I still have the big kit (other projects kept getting ahead of it) but I will be getting the new Hawk for sure- the original was nice but Round 2's is excellent!


----------

